# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  قراءة مؤلمة في ((مسند أمة الله مريم))

## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

قراءة «مؤلمة» في «مسند أمة الله مريم»:
دفعني بحثٌ في تخريج "حديثٍ ما" إلى الوقوف على جزء صغير وَسَمَهُ محقِّقُه بـ «مسند أمة الله مريم»، فنظرتُ في الحديث المنشود، ثم وضعتُ الكتاب جانباً، غيرَ أنَّ سبباً ما منعني من مواصلة البحث دون إمعان النظر في هذا «المسند!»، فهالني ما وقفتُ عليه، فالكتاب ليس بمسند، ولا هو لمريم الحنبلية، وليس ـ كما قال محققه ـ فيه 24 رواية.
هذا الأمر جعلني أقتطع من وقتي ساعتين لأضع بين أيديكم هذه الملاحظات على "شيء" من العبث بتراثنا العلمي، والله المستعان.
نظرة في «المسند» المطبوع:
ـ الكتاب مطبوع باسم: (مسند أمة الله مريم بنت عبد الرحمن الحنبلية ، جزء من 24 رواية).
ـ ذكر على طرة الغلاف وفاتها: (691 ـ 758 هـ).
ـ تحقيق: مجدي السيد إبراهيم.
ـ يقع «المسند!» مع الفهارس وإعلانات ما صدر للمحقق في 79 صفحة.
ـ يشمل «المسند» 13 رواية فقط.
ـ اعتمد المحقق على نسخة واحدة في إخراج هذا الكتاب، كما أوضحه في ص10.
ـ لم يقم المحقق بترجمة سند المخطوط، ومخرج الجزء، وهو ما كان سبباً في انفضاح تحقيقه!
الملاحظات على الكتاب:
ـ اسم الكتاب: وَسَمَ المحقق الكتابَ بـ «مسند أمة الله مريم ..»، والنسخة التي اعتمد عليها واضحة المعالم، واسم الكتاب فيها واضح جداً، وفيه: «جزء من رواية أمة الله مريم بنت أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي».
فعلى أي شيء استند في تسميته بالمسند!؟ الله وحده عليم بذلك.
ـ نسب المحقِّقُ الجزءَ إلى مريم بنت عبد الرحمن الحنبلية، ثم ترجم لها في ص8، فقال: هي مريم بنت عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن ، تكنى أم محمد، وتلقب بست القضاة.
كذا قال!! واسم صاحبة الجزء واضح ظاهر لكل ذي عينين على طرة المخطوط الذي نقل صورته في ص13، وفيها: «جزء من رواية أمة الله مريم بنت أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي». فكيف لم يلتفت إلى اختلاف الاسمين؟ هل هو الجهل أم عدم التوفيق، أم مجرد التلفيق للإسراع بنشر الكتاب كيفما كان!!؟
قلت: فالكتاب إنما هو جزء حديثي ترويه المسندة الصالحة أم محمد أمة الله مريم بنت عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي، ابنة عم الإمام الحافظ رشيد الدين العطار، الذي قام بدوره بتخريج حديثها في مشيخة كانت ترويها، ولعل هذه الأحاديث جزء مما كانت ترويه، وهذا الحافظ لم يعرفه المحقق فلم يتمكن من ذكر ترجمة له.
وقد ذكر «مشيختَها» الحافظ ابن حجر في «المعجم المفهرس» ص204/رقم 849، والكَتّاني في «فهرس الفهارس» 2/653 (372).
ـ ثم إنّ المحقق لم يتعب نفْسَه في تدقيق النظر في اسم صاحبة الجزء، فأحال الجزء إلى غير مصنفته، لكن هل بلغ به الحال أن لا يميز بين سنها يوم ولدت، وعمر شيوخها الذين روت عنهم!؟
فقد ذكر المحقق أن صاحبة «المسند!» ولدت عام (691 أو 692هـ) ، ثم هي تروي عن شيخها الأول أبي الحسن عبد اللطيف بن إسماعيل البغدادي الصوفي المتوفى سنة (596هـ). فبأي عينٍ نظر المحقق للنص حين حققه!؟
أيها الأحبة الكرام: «عمل» المحقق في هذا الكتاب طويل الذيول يجرنا من غير قصد إلى مظنة الغيبة والشطط، فأنا أُعرض عن الاسترسال في ملاحظاتي، وأضع بين أيديكم أهم ما سجلته من ملاحظات على هذا «المسند!»:
ـ صاحبة الجزء: أم محمد مريم بنت أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي.
ـ تخريج: الحافظ رشيد الدين أبي الحسين يحيى بن علي بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي، المعروف بالرشيد العطار. توفي سنة (662هـ). ترجمته في: تاريخ الإسلام 49/120 وفيات (661 ـ 670هـ). وهو ابن عمها .
وعمها علي بن عبد الله القرشي، أبو رشيد الدين العطار، هو صاحب الاستدعاء المذكور في الأحاديث (1، 6)، توفي سنة (615هـ). ترجم له المنذري في التكملة 2/446 (1632)، والذهبي في تاريخه 44/251 وفيات (611 ـ 620).
وأبوها : عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي. توفي سنة (600هـ). له ترجمة في تكملة المنذري 2/29.
أما هي فلم أقف لها على ترجمة للساعة، فلعل أحد الأفاضل يفيدنا بترجمة لها.
غير أننا نجزم أنها ولدت قبل سنة (596هـ) يقيناً، فهي السنة التي أجازها بها أحد شيوخها المذكورين.
ـ قول المحقق «جزء من 24 رواية»: ليس بشيء، فالجزء ليس فيه سوى 13 رواية، وإنما أوقعه في ذلك كتابة 24 فوق كلمة جزء فحسب.
ـ لم يذكر المحقق السماعات الواردة في الجزء، سوى سماع واحد ملأه أوهاماً.
ـ ذكر المحقق في ترجمة مريم بنت عبد الرحمن الحنبلية أن لها «معجماً» خرجه لها الحافظ ابن حجر، وليس ذلك كذلك! فمعجم مريم إنما هو للحرة مريم بنت أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأذرعي. توفيت سنة (805هـ). لها ترجمة في المجمع المؤسس 2/559، وإنباء الغمر 5/126.
والعَجَبُ ـ وما هو بعجيب ـ أن المحقق قال: وهو مخطوط، يسّر الله لنا تحقيقه. فكيف سيحققه؟ ولمن سينسبه!؟
ـ ورد في الحديث (1): .... أنا المسند أبو عبد الله محمد بن غالي بن نجم بن عبد العزيز الدمياطي سماعا أنا الشيخة الصالحة مريم بنت الشيخ أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي المقدسي أنا الشيخ الجليل الأصيل شيخ الشيوخ أبو الحسن عبد اللطيف.... .
قلت: هذا خطأ من الناسخ، لم يفطن إليه المحقق، وأرى الصواب فيه: أنا الشيخة الصالحة مريم بنت الشيخ الجليل الأصيل أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن علي القرشي: أنا شيخ الشيوخ.... . لما في ترجمتيهما، فتأمل.
ثم إن المحقق لم يقف على ترجمة محمد بن غالي بن نجم الدمياطي، وهو معروف. توفي سنة (741هـ). وله ترجمة في الوفيات لابن رافع، والدرر الكامنة، وذيل التقييد، وحسن المحاضرة.
ـ ورد في الحديث (4): أخبرنا أبو الحسن بن أبي البركات بن أبي سعيد النيسابوري البغدادي الأمين قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع ببغداد.... .
قلت: لا يكون هذا، كيف؟ وهي إنما تروي عن أبي الحسن بن أبي البركات بالإجازة!؟
وإنما الصواب الذي لا يفطن لمثله صاحبنا: أخبرنا أبو الحسن بن أبي البركات بن أبي سعيد النيسابوري البغدادي : أنا أبو الحسن علي بن علي بن الأمين قراءة عليه وأنا أسمع ببغداد... .
وأبو الحسن الأمين هذا هو ابن سكينة، يروي عنه ابن أبي البركات، وهو يروي الجعديات عن ابن هزارمرد الصريفيني، له ترجمة في السير 20/49.
ـ ورد في ص56/رقم 13: وحدثني ابن عمى أبو زكريا(1) وأبو الحسين يحيى بن علي القرشى(2) مخرج هذا الجزء من لفظه في منزله بمصر.
فقال المحقق في الهامش: (1) ، (2) لم أجدهما، وقد توبعا في السند الأول.
كذا!! وأبو زكريا وأبو الحسين: واحد، وهو الحافظ رشيد الدين العطار، وقد مرَّ.
قلت: هذا غيض من فيض، فلأدع هذه الملاحظات بين أيديكم أيها الأفاضل، وأرجع إلى بحثي الذي شغلني عنه ألمٌ ألمَّ بي عند رؤيتي لهذا الكتاب يخرج بهذه الصورة، فالله المستعان.

----------


## أبو عبيدالله

جزاك الله خيرا!

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

للتذكير والإفادة
مع التقدير
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

جزاكم الله خيراً.
وهذا ملف المقالة مزيدة ومنقحة.

----------


## عبدالله القحطاني

> تحقيق: مجدي السيد إبراهيم


هل هذا شخصية حقيقية أم وهمية؟؟
ارجو الافادة مع الشكر

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الطائي

نتمنى من الأخوة طلبة العلم المصريين أن يفيدونا بذكر حاله، فإن له تحقيقاتٍ كثيرةً، كلُّها محل نظر وانتقاد، وإلى الله المشتكى.

----------


## محمود رضوان أحمد

جزاك الله خيرأ أخي الفاضل فهذا الجزء عندي منذ طبعه و لم ألتفت إلى ما أتحفتنا به في هذه العجالة و قاتل الله التسرع في إخراج تراث الأمة الإسلامية إلى النور و لعل الشيخ مجدي حفظه الله يعيد النظر في كثير من تحقيقاته فقد و قفت له على كثير من الأوهام في تحقيقاته للكتب المسندة طبع مكتبة القرآن و مكتبة الساعي وغيرهما و لا أنتقص من حقه فله كثير من التحقيقات الماتعة و لكن كنت أتمنى أن تكون أكثر تحريا و دقة و الله الموفق

----------


## محمود رضوان أحمد

الشيخ حفظه الله مقيم بطنطا عاصمة محافظة الغربية بمصر المحروسة لا أعرف شيوخه أو طلبه للعلم و لكنه بدأالعمل في التحقيق في وسط الثمانينيات تقريبا في مكتبة القرآن و مكتبة الصحابة بطنطا و غيرهما و كان أهم ما يقدمه هو الحصول على مخطوطة للكتاب الذي يحققه و غالبا تكون واحدة و قد بدأ بالاعتماد على تحقيقات العلامة الألباني رحمه الله تعالى كغيره من طلاب العلم المعاصرين و أظنه تدرج في الإلمام بعلم الحديث من خلال عمله بالتحقيق حيث كانت مصر مجدبة من طلاب علم الحديث آنذاك و لا ننتقصه من حقه إلا أنه ليس من الراسخين في علم الحديث و إن لم ينزل إلى درجة المتوسطين فيه .
 هذا بعض ما أعرفه عنه فلي بعض المعرفة به و ببعض تلاميذه وفقنا الله و إياه و سائر المسلمين إلى كل خير.

----------


## محمود رضوان أحمد

هو شخصية حقيقية يسمى مجدي فتحي السيد إبراهيم فأحيانا يكتب الاسم مجدي فتحي السيد و أحيانا مجدي السيد إبراهيم و قد كتبت بعض المعلومات عنه والله الموفق .

----------


## خالد بن عبد الرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا عبد الرحمن، ووفقنا وإياكم لخدمة السنة، وأكرر رجائي ألا تحرمنا مثل هذه الفوائد.

----------


## إياد القيسي

مجدي السيد له فضل في إخراج الكتب لأول مرة فله قصب السبق ولكن يعتبر ما يخرجه بروفة أولى للكتب حتى على نفس المخطوط الذي يعتمده ؛ لذا هو ينفع من حيث الأسبقية ، ولكن لا يركن عليه في الضبط ، هذا ما له وما عليه وهو سليم المعتقد وفي ذلك فضل ومنة، فجزاه الله خير الجزاء ، وعلى الأمة أن تعيد النظر دائما بما يحقق وينشرسواء كان للأخ مجدي أو غيره . نسأل الله القبول لنا وله.

----------


## إياد القيسي

وجزى الله خير الأخ رياض الطائي ووفقه لكل خير

----------


## ابوالمنذرالأزهرى

> ذكر المحقق في ترجمة مريم بنت عبد الرحمن الحنبلية أن لها «معجماً» خرجه لها الحافظ ابن حجر، وليس ذلك كذلك! فمعجم مريم إنما هو للحرة مريم بنت أحمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الأذرعي. توفيت سنة (805هـ). لها ترجمة في المجمع المؤسس 2/559، وإنباء الغمر 5/126.
> والعَجَبُ ـ وما هو بعجيب ـ أن المحقق قال: وهو مخطوط، يسّر الله لنا تحقيقه. فكيف سيحققه؟ ولمن سينسبه!؟.


من باب الفائدة:
لهذا الكتاب نسخة نفيسة بدار الكتب المصرية كتبها يوسف بن شاهين سبط ابن حجر طبعت من قبل طبعة سقيمة (ولم أرها) وسجلت كرسالة علمية بجامعة لايدن بهولندا!!! ولا أظن القائم على تحقيقها أهل لذلك والله المستعان

----------

